# My biggest one



## fishfanatic (Feb 18, 2007)

We booked a charter to fish off Vancouver Island (Canada) in the Pacific on Aug 3rd. We started out as 4 plus guide, then the 2-3 ft waves got the better of the two 13-year old kids (even with taking drammamine) and so we turned back and dropped them back off at the dock. They really wanted to go and stayed out as long as they could but their green faces - I've been there too - told us they needed to go back. We went back out and I reeled in 3 chinook (kings) in an hour - what a blast! It was awesome out there, even sighted some grey whales while we were fishing. 
Some details, we fished 10 miles out in 145 fow but put the spoons about 75-80ft deep. Nothing for a couple of hours then they hit about 6pm and one right after the other. The smallest was 10 lbs and fought like a 30lber - took the line down twice. The other two were about 20lbs (35")...my arms were about to fall off. The ride back into the harbour was just as good, a gale was coming in and we rode back on the 5 - 6ft waves! Wished we had more time, another 15 miles out and the 50-100lb halibut were waiting there too!

biggest one


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Way to go girl. What a blast it must have been. 

Too bad on the "green" horns. lol I'm sure they would have loved it. 

I have a big ole smile on face, thank you.

River Lady


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Very nice, sounds like a fun trip.


----------



## fishfanatic (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, it was alot of fun and it being a charter, I learned alot from the guide and was just happy I didn't lose any fish. But one day I'm hoping to do it all on my own


----------



## Hemidan (Jul 27, 2007)

Very nice,Good Job.
I bet your hooked now:lol:


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

that is awesome, congratulations!! i've always wanted to go charter boat fishing. i was watching the jeff corwin alaska show and there was a yearly halibut contest, the winner last year caught a 341 pound halibut. WOW. :yikes:


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice Job. Sadly I prob would have been green with the girls.


----------



## fishfanatic (Feb 18, 2007)

bluesun7602 said:


> that is awesome, congratulations!! i've always wanted to go charter boat fishing. i was watching the jeff corwin alaska show and there was a yearly halibut contest, the winner last year caught a 341 pound halibut. WOW. :yikes:


Yeah, they can get BIG the farther north you go. We were in Santa Barbara too, where the halibut are around 10-20lbs then this B.C. halibut is a 77lbs so the Alaskan ones are just huge!


----------

